# Sharing my progress (Beginner planting)



## Kaedious (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey guys, this was my first time putting together a planted tank and i have decided to share it with the community.

Tank: Hailea F30
Substrate: Fluval Stratum (I think?)
Hardscape: Golden Vine Wood and a random rock 
Filtration: PF200 (stock Filter with tank)
Other: Stock 11w Bulb with al foil behind it (New bulb soon)

Flora: Cryptocoryne Wendtii ( In Back), Rotala Rotundifolia (Covering Heater), Blyxa Japonica (Everywhere)

Fauna: 1x HMPK Betta named Thai, 1x Malaysian Trumpet snail

Day 1:

After a huge pain in the bum trying to plant in such a small tank with such big hands id finally got most of my plants secure in the substrate. as you can see it was very murky, didn't seem to bother him though.



Day 2:

Tank has Cleared Nicely, despite the dirt making a think layer of muck on the plants and wood ect. All plants seem to be secured and Thai seems to be enjoying his new home.



Will post updates as they come about.

P.s I am an amature so and tips or suggestions are always welcomed


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Love the way it looks so far! I can't keep a plant alive to save my life so I admire those with planted tanks. Keep up th good work I'm sure it will be beautiful!
Plus you have a beautiful betta lol


----------



## Kaedious (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks Sunstar much appreciated, yeah I hope I can manage to maintain them .
Thanks Need to try and get some proper photos of Thai but he does not like to stay still haha


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

It looks amazing! I love the piece of wood that you put in there, very natural-looking. I can't wait to see your updates!


----------



## Imgarde (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks really nice. Please post updates when everything grows a little more.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

nice :3 did you know blyxa is a stem plant?  you can propagate it in the future in the same way you would a stem plant!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would plant either Moss, Java Fern, or Anaibus on the wood.


----------



## Kaedious (Nov 25, 2012)

@Aokashi, Yeah main reason I picked it eventually I would love to have a dense area of blyxa on the left hand side of the tank 

@ChoclateBetta, All plants are of a SE Asian theme. Moss is a Possibility, the people I get my plants of said I can get the moss for free because its such a pain.


----------



## Kaedious (Nov 25, 2012)

Quick Update

Day 4:

Tank seems to be coming along, I think? A 1 of the Rotala stems came loose and has been floating around the top of the tank, havn't taken it out just yet because Thai seems to enjoy attacking it.



Some more shots,


Fluval Stratum already beginning to fall apart, guess this explains why the tank is so dirty. Should have just went dirt and capped it, Opinions?




One more of Thai trying to tell me to clean the glass.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am Pretty sure Java fern is South East Asian. Water Onion is from Thialand. Is the grass looking thing Modo grass?


----------



## Kaedious (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe, I think once the crypts start to grow the tank will begin to fill up plants wise.

Grass like plant is actually a stem plant known as blyxa japonicia.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I read it loves extra CO2.


----------



## Kaedious (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah from what i read it can also go a reddish brown under intensive light. Unfortunately my budget only supports a low tech tank so no CO2 or intense lights for the time haha.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

nice set up. classy and clean. willow moss is from se asia.


----------



## stetez (Aug 24, 2012)

awesome job you done on your tank


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

It's beautiful! It looks like your substrate is turning into dust though >.< You may want to just start over now as opposed to later and go with the dirt+sand cap, so you don't have to mess with it down the road when you've got it more heavily planted.


----------



## RobMc (Oct 3, 2012)

I have had fluval stratum in a tank for a couple months now and have noticed no degradation of the material. Some bags which are roughed up during shipment contain a lot of dust/sediment, and I'd guess yours did with how murky the tank got.

I don't think it's a problem though, finer substrate encourages more root development, and fluval strat is light enough that you may not get anaerobic bacterial growth.

One thing I've noticed about the fluval though is that it is quickly depleted of resources - root tablets and water column fertilization are usually recommended.


----------



## RobMc (Oct 3, 2012)

With frequent water changes the cloudiness will eventually go away (just dealt with that in a dirt / sand planted tank) Alternatively you can stuff a bit of batting in your filter to suck the tiniest particles out of the water - you'll probably have to change or clean it once every couple days to keep the flow rate up.


----------



## Kaedious (Nov 25, 2012)

@Babystarz, Yeah Beginning to feel that way, came home to Thai pulling up some blyxa and turning the entire tank filthy within seconds. Any suggestions on Dirting a tank? thinking White sand for cap will this effect the PH levels?

@RobMc, I'm happy you have had so much luck Rob, was probably a bit rough in transit to Australia ha ha.

Filter has already been baffled with some pillow insides, changed them 5 times in 5 days, if there's a slight movement on the bottom of the tank it turns to muck .


----------



## Kaedious (Nov 25, 2012)

On a Side note looking for some suggestions, I think i may have caught something on these forums.

Im in the market to purchase a new 10G (38L) W/Canopy

Can anyone suggest any good filters for such a tank, my preferences are:

Low surface current as it will still be used as a betta tank
Adjustable flow is preferred
Quite as Possible
Small profile
Black intake tube is prefered


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

nice tank,i hope u get some good growth in there..

where did u get that wood at its nice


----------



## strangelove (Dec 8, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the Betta.


----------



## Kaedious (Nov 25, 2012)

Updates coming later today, small amount of plant growth, Thai continues to uproot the Blyxa. Still rocking Crushed fluval stratum haha.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Onion plant is Siamese.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am Pretty sure Java fern is South East Asian. Water Onion is from Thialand. Is the grass looking thing Modo grass?


i think they're microswords or chain swords. dude seems knowledgable enough to not plant mondo in a tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Even the most intelligant will make minor mistakes. I bought Mondo grass to plant in spagnum moss same with peacock fern.I bought my Argintine Swordtail in a tube.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I like Thai and the tank is lovely


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just throw plants in.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

It looks so natural!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love Driftwood. I keep moss and Java fern on mine.


----------

